# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wijmans (Spierdijk)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wijmans

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Spierdijk, Spierdijk

Adres: Korte Verlaatsweg 3, Spierdijk

Website: www.dewaterling.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wijmans*

----------

